# Nutzt ihr Emulatoren, um alte Spiele zu spielen?



## Falk (18. September 2007)

Viele ältere Spiele laufen ja nicht mehr auf aktuellen Betriebssystemen, von daher müssen Emulatoren wie Dosbox an den Start. Nutzt ihr solche Tools? Welche könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

Neee, will mehr erfahren...

...wie ich die C64 Games zocken kann, wenn die Disketten auf HDD kopiert wurden


----------



## Gunt0r (19. September 2007)

mein emulator ist ein win98-pc mit etwas älterer hardware (1600er, 512mb sd-ram, radeon 7500 64mb), und darauf laufen meine sämtlichen spiele-perlen, von need for speed 1 über bleifuss, subculture, outlaws, p.o.d., system shock 2, warcraft 1+2 ...


----------



## Tentakeltyp (19. September 2007)

http://www.scummvm.org/ ist für die alten Lukas Arts Klassiker wirklich zu empfehlen- idiotensicher zu bedienen und rennt wie ne Eins.


----------



## Oliver (19. September 2007)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2007)

[X]nein - bis vor rund einem jahr hab ich schlichtweg win98 genutzt, bis mir nvidias treiberpolitik diese möglichkeit genommen hat.
seitdem habe ich noch keine neue universal-lösung gefunden - in meinem archiv befinden sich spiele, die ein vollwertiges dos und einen leistungsfähigeren rechner nebst vollwertiger soundkarte verlangen (privateer2), echte win3.1 spiele die schon unter 9x nicht ganz perfekt unterwegs sind (d.t.v.r.) und reine win9x spiele, die gut eine ordentliche 3d beschleunigung gebrauchen können. (z.b. dethkarz)

insbesondere für letztere habe ich bis heute keine lösung gefunden und vermutlich wird alles auf einen zweit rechner hinauslaufen.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. September 2007)

Hab durch Zufall ein Forum gefunden in dem alte DOS Spiele zum Download standen: Indianer Jones, Stunts, Discworld, etc...

Die laufen sogar bei mir auf XP ^^ Ansonsten hab ich einen Emulator für Gameboyspiele mal gehabt...wollte unbedingt wieder Mario Land spielen


----------



## Kovsk (20. September 2007)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hab durch Zufall ein Forum gefunden in dem alte DOS Spiele zum Download standen: Indianer Jones, Stunts, Discworld, etc...
> 
> Die laufen sogar bei mir auf XP ^^ Ansonsten hab ich einen Emulator für Gameboyspiele mal gehabt...wollte unbedingt wieder Mario Land spielen


Du weist schon, das die ilegal sind :p.
Aber egal
[X]Ja
Mal ab und an DOSBox fr TES Arnea zu zocken, gibst mitlerweile umsonst zum Dl.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. September 2007)

Da mich damals schon die Konsolen von Sega faszinierten, war "Gens" der erste Emulator, den ich je besaß. Er kann folgende Konsolen und die dazugehörigen Roms emulieren: Sega Mega Drive (Genesis), Sega Mega CD und Sega X32. In dieser Sparte der bisher Leistungsfähigste Emu. *Bild 1*

Die Zeiten, in denen man den Super Nintendo an geschmissen hatte, sind zwar längst vorbei, aber nie vergessen. Mit Glück wird euch der Emulator "ZSNES" erfüllen. Auch hier einfach in der Bedienung und top in der Emulation. *Bild 2*

Noch nicht ganz in die Oldie-Schublade gesteckt, aber schon weit oben in der Entwicklung ist der Emulator "ePSXe", welcher alle Roms ohne zu zögern schluckt. Die Grafikausgabe hierbei ist ein Augenschmaus, der seinesgleichen sucht. Open GL und Direct 3D werden anstandslos unterstützt. *Bild 3*

Hier immer vorausgesetzt, dass ihr die Originalen der heruntergeladenen Roms besitzt.


----------



## Hardware-Guru (20. September 2007)

Joa, für DOS-Spiele nutz ich die DOSbox. So ein paar Klassiker machen auch noch heute Spaß. Spiel ich zwischendurch mal ganz gerne. Ich hab aber auch noch einen "Hardware-Emulator" in Form von nem 486DX4-100


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. September 2007)

Hach, DosBox und die Lemminge - ein perfektes Duo.


----------



## AlexanderPCT (21. September 2007)

klar, sonst würde ich ja nichts gescheites mehr unter die daumen bekommen 

ich emuliere weniger PCs (dosbox vmware) als vielmehr konsolen
ich spiele sogar spiele und konsolen auf dem PC, die ich original rumstehen habe(und das sind eine menge, nahezu alle jemals in amerika erhältliche konsolen) 

so und jetzt wieder der klugscheißer modus:

hier wurde jemand beschuldigt etwas illegales gemacht zu haben, weil er sich alte spiele geladen hat, das ist schelchtweg falsch 

alte spiele,sogenannte abaddon-ware ist legal, wenn die Spiele älter als 20jahre(nicht 100% sicher) sind und in einer grauzone des rechts, wenn älter als 8 jahre ... allso illegal, wird aber nicht bestraft 

und einmal noch viel kleinlicher klugscheißen:

SCUMMVM wirde hier angesprochen, das sit kein EMU sondern nur ein interpreter


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (21. September 2007)

Jop.

MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator)
C64 Emus (inklusive originaler Competition Pro Joysticks am PC über LPT Adapter)
VDMSound (Legacy Device Emulator, emuliert DOS SB16 usw. Find ich tlw. besser als Dosbox, integriert sich in die Explorer Shell)
DosBox


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2007)

abandonware ist in deutschland alles andere als legal, für software gilt hier das gleiche copyright, wie für musik und text - afaik 70jahre. (mag sein, dass das in anderen ländern anders ist und deswegen einige abdonware seiten anderes behaupten)
vorher braucht man die einverständniss des eigentümers und die liegt schlichtweg nicht vor.

das gleiche gilt übrigens für emulatoren:
abgesehen von c64 und afaik atari hat keiner der hersteller die rechte an seiner hardware freigegeben - eine emulation verletzt damit dessen eigentumsrechte.
(von den roms, die man zum spielen braucht und die schlichtweg raubkopien sind mal ganz zu schweigen.)


p.s.:
@mods: ich weiß nicht, wie das auf -xtreme ist, aber im normalen pcgh forum würde ich jetzt den verweis auf gens rauseditieren müssen, so leit es mir auch tut.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. September 2007)

Wobei es schon sogar legal zu erwerbende Images für zum Beispiel die PSone gibt. Einfach mal nach "rom hustler" googlen. Solange eine bestimmte Institution (welche, ist mir entfallen) dieser Veröffentlichung der Images keinen Riegel vorschiebt, wird man sie unter der oben genannten Seite mit erträglicher Downloadgeschwindigkeit bekommen. 

Das finde ich beispielsweise praktisch, wenn man sich die ersten Spiele der PSone und den Zustand der CDs anschaut. Ich denke, dass man dann gepflegt zum Download greifen darf. Leider -um es nicht in den Hintergrund zu drängen- bekommt man die Downloads allesamt mit teilweise ausgelassener Musik. Die Audio-Tracks der Images wurden wahrscheinlich aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen direkt ausgelassen. Das sollte dem Spielspaß dennoch keinen argen Knacks bereiten.


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (21. September 2007)

Und was bitte tut man eigentlich, wenn der Urheber/Publisher der Software gar nicht mehr existiert? Bei wem liegen dann die Rechte...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. September 2007)

Ich kann nur darauf spekulieren, dass die Rechte völlig "blank" liegen, oder diese besagte Institution die Rechte für'n Appel und'n Ei erhält und sie vorerst verwaltet. Nach einigen Jahren sollten den Publishern und Konsorten dann wirklich auch egal sein, ob man sich dieses Spiel jetzt noch irgendwo zum Sammlerwert bei ebay ersteigert oder es auf der oben genannten Seite z.B. herunter lädt. Klar, dass man mit altem Schinken auch noch viel Geld machen möchte.


----------



## AlexanderPCT (21. September 2007)

muss ma den bullshit hier ebrichtigen, die emulatoren selber sind nicht illegal, erst sich informieren dann rumschreien

emulatoren bilden die konsolen nach und vorallem das mit dem try&error prinzip, es wird nicht eine zeile code benutzt, die vom hersteller der konsole kommt, wenn du photoshop nachprogrammierst ist das auch nicht illegal

abadon ware: das mit dem 70 (statt die von mir angegebenen 20) jahren ist sicherlich richtig, ich kenn da die deutschen egsetze nicht, was aber ist: nach 8 jahren ist das eine reine zivilrechtsfrage, d.h. die firmen müssten klagen, was sie nicht tun


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2007)

die firmen hören i.d.r. nicht auf zu existieren - sondern werden mitsamt ihrer rechte von anderen aufgekauft.

und nachprogrammieren und die gleichen funktionen haben ist was anderes, als etwas zu programmieren, dass die gleiche schnittstellen bietet und die gleichen berechnungen durchführt - wenn das wirklich kann, hat es auch mehr oder minder den gleichen code.
und da ist es dann vollkommen egal, ob man den geklaut oder durch hartnäckige arbeit selbst herausgefunden hat - er ist nunmal rechtlich geschützt.
bringt einem ja auch nichts, wenn man irgend eine technik entwickelt, die aber schon jemand anders patentiert hat.

das abandonware und emulation trotzdem meist keinen ärger nach sich zieht, stimmt - aber grundsätzlich ist sie nicht legal und für ein unternehmen wie computec kann es dann trotzdem probleme geben, wenn in ihrem forum dazu angestiftet wird.


----------



## AlexanderPCT (22. September 2007)

http://www.urheberrecht.org/topic/Info-RiLi/final/UrhG-2003-kons.pdf

viel spass beim lesen

sowas regt mich tierisch auf ... leute die emulatoren programmieren haben echt arbeit reingesetzt und wirklich alle künste gezogen. und dann kommen immermal irgendwelche dahergelaufene und erzählen, dieses wirklich ahrte stück arbeit, das in der regel gemeinnützig zur verfügung gestellt wird, wäre illegal.

SOWAS kotzt mich tierisch an :mad:

EMULATOREN SIND LEGAL UND BLEIBEN ES AUCH (haben mehrere verfahren, in mehreren länder (u.a. deutschland) auch belegt)


----------



## Hatuja (22. September 2007)

Ich emuliere meine alten Playstation Spiele mit ePSXe.
Ist der beste Playstation Emulator, die ich je getestet habe.
Die BIOS habe ich vom Bleem!- Emulator, den ich vor ka. 10 Jahren mal käuflich erworben habe!
Habe das BIOS auch mal aus meiner PS ausgelesen, aber damit hing sich der Emulator immerwieder auf! Der Emulator an sich ist nicht illegal, illegal wäre es nur, das BIOS zu klauen!


----------



## AlexanderPCT (22. September 2007)

richtig 

bleem hat ja auch das bios nachgeschrieben, insofern kansnte das ruhig nehmen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2007)

AlexanderPCT schrieb:


> http://www.urheberrecht.org/topic/Info-RiLi/final/UrhG-2003-kons.pdf
> 
> viel spass beim lesen
> 
> ...




links zu den verfahren wären interessant (gerade auch für zukünftige handhabung auf pcgh), denn in der pdf les ich eine ganze reihe von einschränkungen, die das schreiben eines funktionierenden emulators quasi unmöglich machen- alle voran dekompilierung, verwendung und bearbeitung fremden codes,...
wenn diese hartarbeitenden menschen (nichts gegen die arbeit - ich weiß die privat auch zu schätzen, ich will hier nur drauf hinweisen, dass der forenbetreiber mit dem feuer spielt) also nicht durch bloßen zufall ein stück software geschaffen haben, dass sich genauso verhält, wie z.b. eine ps1, dass zufällig genau die gleichen schnittstellen bietet,... - dann dürften sie im verlauf der entwicklung höchstwahrscheinlich etwas illegales gemacht haben.


----------



## AlexanderPCT (23. September 2007)

*seufts* ich arbeite dir das die tage aus


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. September 2007)

Um euch da noch etwas von der Schulter zu nehmen: Eine kleine Portion von Emulatoren bieten die volle Funktionsfähigkeit, dennoch fehlen diverse Plug-Ins für Grafik,Sound usw. Diese Plugins und das dazugehörige BIOS für den Emulator sind ein heißes Eisen, weil jeder Emu. dann mit den passenden Plug-Ins samt BIOS erst vollständig läuft.

Aber mal ehrlich: Hat man bei diesem ganzen Paragraphendschungel noch 100tige Übersicht? Ich, für meinen Teil, zumindest eher weniger. Die Grundlegenden Sachen (Roms dann nur, wenn auch original vorhanden etc.) sollten sich schon bei jedem eingebrannt haben.

Das käuflich und legal erworbene BIOS mag zwar anfangs legal gewesen sein. Ist es aber für den Einsatz in einem anderen Programm trotz des gleichen Zwecks bedenkenlos einzusetzen? Man hat keine PSone im Hause, damals ein Programm mit dem BIOS gekauft und importiert es jetzt in ein anderes Programm. Das sind immer Geschichten, wo man am Ende nur auf einige Rückschlüsse spekulieren kann, weil sich mit der Zeit so dermaßen viele Sachen ändern - vor allem im Urheberrecht.


----------



## AlexanderPCT (23. September 2007)

nungut, aber sein bios kann man aus seiner eigenen konsole auslesen

die plugins allerdings sind das gleiche wie der emu: völlig anchprogrammiertr und elgal


----------



## Amosh (23. September 2007)

Jup, ich hab mal welche für SNES-Spiele bekommen. Ansonsten, DOS-Spiele habe ich in meinem Alter kaum.


----------



## winhistory (24. September 2007)

Hatte mal ne Phase wo ich div. Gameboy emulatoren probiert habe. aber letztlich geht das flair tierisch verloren, und auch das interesse an so alten games.

für pc nehm auch ich dosbox. ist teils einfacher als am echten pc. The Final Unity hab ich beim besten willen nicht hinbekommen. neben viel konv speicher brauchte es noch soundtreiber, maus und daran scheiterte es dann: ne vesa komp karte.

aber das war nen gutes adventure. alle versuche nen alten 3d shooter mit pixeloptik wiedermal zu spielen, scheiterte schlicht am doch angegammelten spielekonzept und augenkrebs grafik.


----------



## taks (25. September 2007)

ich nehm auch emulatoren, aber nur für n64 games


----------



## SoF (25. September 2007)

geht ja voll ab ^^
NES Emulator FTW!!!! Ohne den hätte ich das dritte Jahr in der Berufsschule nie überstanden  SNES Emu rockt ebenfalls - das ist Kulturgut und muss erhalten bleiben!


----------



## Winfo (28. September 2007)

Nutze DOS-Box für alte DOS-Spiele und WinUAE mit nem 1.3 Kick-Rom (Die PC Player hatte das mal als "Vollversion" drauf). Schade finde ich nur, dass es noch einige Win95/98 Spiele gibt, die leider unter XP auch mit dem "Kompatibilitätsmodus" nicht mehr wollen. Dafür fehlt mir noch ein Emulator oder wenigstens eine VM welche eine 3D-Unterstützung bietet. VMware Fusion wäre da wohl genau das richtige, gibts ja aber leider nur für MacOS


----------



## riedochs (28. September 2007)

Kauf die bei egay nen alten P2 oder P3, so mach ich es mit alten Spielen


----------



## Winfo (28. September 2007)

Sowas müsste ich nicht mal kaufen, sowas hätte ich da. Will aber nicht noch einen dritten PC hier aufbauen. Und ständig auf- und abbauen ist auch nicht unbedingt das Wahre, was ich mir vorgestellt habe...


----------



## Hitman (30. September 2007)

Emus sind ja ganz nett, mir fehlt aber einfach das "Original Feeling".
Hab hier noch ein voll aufgerüstetes Mega Drive mit 86 Spielen stehen.
Und noch einiges andere was heute ja schon "Retro" ist (N64, Dreamcast etc.). 

Bei mir stehen noch 2 Flipperautomaten, die nehmen zwar massiv Platz weg aber kein Computerspiel kann gegen einen echten Flipper anstinken.

Meine nächstes "Ziel" ist einen Arcade Automaten zu kaufen.
Will das ein MVS Board reinhaben um die alten SNK Spiele (Neo Geo) zocken zu können. Die gibts bei Ebay schon zu einem relativ schlanken Preis.

Und nach Möglichkeit solls ein Egret Cabinet werden:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

Solange ich meinen alten Rechner mit win Me/98 habe brauche ich keine EMU. Ganz nebenbei spare ich da auch Strom.

Dennoch finde ich das Thema interessant. Zumal ich mich vorallem für die ganz alten Point&Click Adventures interessiere


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. September 2007)

Emulation ist das falsche WOrt aber ich hab schonmal Virtualisierung benutzt, um Privateer 2 zu versuchen, ist leider beim versuch geblieben, warum auch immer.

Ansonsten kann man viertualisierungen nur empfehlen, gerade für ältere Rechner!!
Denn es wird nicht alles emuliert, nur die Soundkarte (SB16, leider keine GUS) und der Prozessor nicht ergo hat man bißchen mehr Leistung.

Für WC3 und 4 braucht man ja keine emulatoren nur ein paar Patches...


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2007)

ich habe einen sega emulator um sachen wie Sonic oder Tetris zu tocken


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2007)

VM-Ware taugt aber nur für non 3D. Ich arbeite fast täglich damit und habe schon viel versucht, war aber nichts zu machen


----------



## fiumpf (1. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal ob es legal ist oder nicht:
Ich zocke meine SNES-Games *die ich als Modul zu Hause hab*, mit ZSNES auf dem PC.
Wenn ich bedenke, dass mich Terranigma, Secret of Mana, Secret of Evermore, Illusion of Time, Zelda III und andere Games pro Spiel ~120 DM gekostet haben, nehme ich mir einfach das Recht raus diese auch auf dem PC mit nem Emulator zu zocken.


----------



## HeNrY (1. Oktober 2007)

Dosbox sowie ne M3 Card für den Nintendo DS... so spiele ich meine alten GBA, NES, SNES und GBC Spiele


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Oktober 2007)

Wie siehts mit Grim Fandango aus? Ist zwar nicht sooo alt, doch macht es auf xp-Rechnern arge Probleme.

könnt ihr hier helfen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=14412#post14412


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Oktober 2007)

Wer keinen Emulator nutzen möchte oder kann, dem sei *hiermit* vielleicht geholfen.


----------



## Mr-Haid (7. Oktober 2007)

Die einzigen "älteren" Konsolen die ich emuliert spiele sind die Konsolen, die auf der PSP emulierbar sind 

SNES
PS1
MAME
NES
N64


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2007)

N64 Spiele habe ich über die virtulle Konsole auf meiner Wii


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Oktober 2007)

Ganz nebenbei:

Gibt's denn nicht z.B. für die PS2 eine Art Best-Of-DVD, worin die besten 100 Spiele für den SNES gepackt sind? Offiziell versteht sich . Die Welt sind die Spiele von der Größe ja nicht gerade.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2007)

für die ps2 wird es garantiert kein best-of-snes geben, höchstens für wii


----------



## riedochs (9. Oktober 2007)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> für die ps2 wird es garantiert kein best-of-snes geben, höchstens für wii



Das wäre ja mal was


----------



## AlexanderPCT (9. Oktober 2007)

von atari gibts das für PS2 ^^

aber soo schwer sit das jetzt nicht grad selbst zu machen


----------



## TF.Rave (23. Oktober 2007)

Die, für mich perfekte, Lösung ist:
Nichts wegwerfen!
Gut, dass ich noch meinen WinME Rechner, meine SNES und meine N64 hab.


----------



## rob21 (23. Oktober 2007)

Für alte SNES spiele sei euch der ZSNES Emulator wärmenst empfohlen. Läuft ausgezeichnet unter XP und hat viele Funktionen die einem das Leben leichter machen.


----------



## tbird (24. Oktober 2007)

[x]NEIN, aber ich interessiere mich auch nicht für emulatoren, sondern zocke games lieber auf den original-kisten


----------



## EGThunder (24. Oktober 2007)

Aufm PC zocke ich keine alten Spiele, dafür aber auf meiner Wii, da sind so richtig schöne Klassiker wie Street Fighter 2 oder Sonic drauf. 

EG


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2007)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Aufm PC zocke ich keine alten Spiele, dafür aber auf meiner Wii, da sind so richtig schöne Klassiker wie Street Fighter 2 oder Sonic drauf.
> 
> EG



Auf der Wii habe ich auch einiges drauf


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2007)

ScummVM, Projekt64, PCSX 1und2 sowie diverse Gameboy Emulatoren sind hier gelegentlich mal im Einsatz.


----------



## Mitch (25. Oktober 2007)

momentan zock' ich oft sonic im "multiplayer" mit meiner regierung. ab und zu auch, wenn wir besuch haben gemeinsam im wechsel. 
als emulator nutze ich gens.
ist schon wieder ein paar tage her, aber mit dosbox habe ich auch einige klassiker gezockt. vornehmlich adventures (indiana jones, oder auch day of tentacle, usw.) oder das extrem geniale "der clou".


----------



## Steal-Angel (1. November 2007)

Hbe neulich Super Mario 64 gezockt, emu weiß ich nicht mehr, allerdings war es mit Tasta auch nciht sooooo einfach


----------



## Andii (2. November 2007)

Ich habe mal vor etwas längerer Zeit Zelda vom SuperNES gezockt. Ich fand das schon damals toll. Hatte aber nie die Konsole. Ich hab das mal gespielt als ich nichts zum Zocken hatte weil mein alter PC nix mehr getaugt hatte und ich noch nicht das Geld für einen neuen PC hatte. Den Namen des Emulators weiß ich nicht mehr, sorry. 

Mein erstes PC-Spiel  was mich total in den Bann gezogen hat war Simon the Sorcerer 1. Sogar mit Sprachausgabe und auf CD-ROM. Wir hattens glaube auch auf dem AMIGA 500plus der noch bei mir rumsteht(und er funktioniert noch!). Da war aber nix mit Sprache.:wink:


----------



## hills (4. November 2007)

Spiele gerne C64 Klassiker hin und wieder mal.
Vor allem Agricola und Kaiser das waren noch Spiele
Oder auch Vermehr


----------



## chosen (6. November 2007)

Nutze
ScummVM
VDMSound
DosBox mit D-Fend v2
und Mupen64

Wer gerne seine alten Shooter, die auf der Build Engine basieren, spielen möchte, sollte hier mal vorbeischauen:
http://buildxp.deathmask.net/


----------



## rob21 (7. November 2007)

Kennt jemand einen vernünftigen N64 Emulator?


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2007)

rob21 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen vernünftigen N64 Emulator?


Project 64 ist mehr als nur vernünftig.


----------



## chosen (7. November 2007)

Je nach dem wie die Spiele mit Project64 laufen, sollte man sich auch noch 1964 und Mupen64 anschauen und damit testen. Teilweise hängts auch von den verwendeten Plugins ab ( D3D/Glide / NRage zum einstellen der Steuerung wie Maus usw.)
Ansonsten ist Pj64 der aktuellste von allen, aber nicht für jedes Spiel der beste.


----------



## BrainRunner (7. November 2007)

Ich benutze hauptsächlich ScummVM, da es den Emulator wohl schon für jede erdenkliche Plattform gibt.
Somit zock ich die LucasArts Klassiker auf meinem Handy und sogar aufm TomTom Navi läuft MonkeyIsland!


----------



## rob21 (8. November 2007)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Project 64 ist mehr als nur vernünftig.




Danke Männers


----------



## Soulsnap (8. November 2007)

kann mir einer sagen woher ich emus für PS2 oder besser PS3 bekomme??


----------



## chosen (8. November 2007)

pcsx2
google hätte dir auch geholfen ;>


----------



## toony1981 (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiele ältere spiele entweder mit Vitual PC wo Win98 installiert ist,
oder auf meinem 33MHZ Laptop.

Da Läuft noch recht gut: Sim City, Sim City 2000, Colonisation, Civilization, Larry 1 usw...


----------



## elianda (6. Dezember 2007)

Emulatoren sind zwar nett, um sich mal fix was anzuschauen, aber zum spielen dann doch besser auf der original Hardware.
Es gibt technische Sachen, die kann man einfach nicht in Software giessen, z.B. den Unterschied zwischen PC TFT und Roehrenfernseher.


----------



## aurionkratos (17. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir mit Virtual PC 2007 Windows 98 installiert, und spiele damit dann alles. Finde ich wesentlich komfortables als irgendwelche Emulatoren.


----------



## Maxossi (17. Juni 2008)

ich benutze auch scummvm für das gute alte Monkey Island
und die DosBox für die guten Siedler 2 <- die besten Siedler die es je gab!
interessant ist nur, dass Siedler 1 wunderbar ohne Emu läuft unter XP zumindest; Siedler 2 allerdings ganz und gar nicht, das hat ein Problem mit den Maustreibern... aber nur ohne Emu versteht sich


----------



## Honk53 (29. September 2008)

ja na klar damit man sowas wie zelda vom n 64 nochmal zocken kann^^


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

den ganz normalen sega mastersystem emulator^^
mehr nicht^^


----------



## crackajack (29. September 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @mods: ich weiß nicht, wie das auf -xtreme ist, aber im normalen pcgh forum würde ich jetzt den verweis auf gens rauseditieren müssen, so leit es mir auch tut.


Schon komisch, jeder Pippifax wird hier reguliert, aber Konsolenemulatoren sind kein Tabu. Naja, das Forum ist ja noch jung.

[x] Nein, da Emulatoren und alles was dazugehört i.d.R. illegal sind.


----------



## AMDSpider (7. März 2009)

Ich nutze zSnes, Game Boy, Sega, Amiga, diverse Arcade-Automaten, MAME, alles was verfügbar ist. Und keine Sorge, ich besitze natürlich jedes meiner 15.000 Roms und 20 emulierten Systeme original hahaha - mensch hab ich jetzt Schuldgefühle, ich müsste mich mal wieder selbst geißeln angesichts meiner Festplatteninhalte...


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2009)

Ich nutze ebenfalls diverse Emulatoren.
Halt das was gerad so verfügbar ist.

Hab letztens z.B. Final Fantasy 3 oder 6 (je nachdem) angefangen, auch Wonderboy 5 in Monster Land versucht, bin aber kurz vorm Ende gescheitert, irgendwie.


----------



## james07 (7. März 2009)

N64 von Mario bis Zelda


----------



## dethacc (7. März 2009)

c64, dosbox , gameboy , ps2 , psx , xbox , super nintendo leider gibt es ja keinen für xbox360 und ps3 sonst würde ich die auch nutzen


----------



## Southkenny (9. März 2009)

Project64, MAME, Zsnes, Nestopia, Vice, VisualBoyAdvance.
Bin froh das es Emus gibt sonst wär ich wahrscheinlich nie in den Genuss von Maniac Mansion gekommen.
@ dethacc: Wie läuft der Ps2 Emulator? Und was hast du für ein Betriebssystem, ich hab gehört für Ps2 und Gamecube braucht man ein 64bit System damit diese gescheit funktionieren.


----------



## theLamer (9. März 2009)

Sehr selten, das letzte Retro-Game war Metal 2 und leif noch unter XP


----------



## der_flamur (15. März 2009)

PC mit Win98 Pentium III @450 MHz 512MB SD-133 eine GF FX5200 @250/400 das nutze ich gerne für NFS 3 und Porsche falls ich mal kein Bock hab GRID oder so zu spielen


----------



## Zip1989 (15. März 2009)

[x] Nein, will aber mehr zum Thema erfahren


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (18. März 2009)

nennt mich Freak... aber ich bin nunmal ein Final Fantasy Fan und habe aus dem grund einen GBA Emulator (Visual Boy Advance) einen ps1 Emulator (ePsxe... war n bissl schwer die nötigen plugins zu finden... wer probleme hat bitte an mich wenden) und einen ps2 emulator (selber wie der ps1 emu... gleiches pluginproblem...)


----------



## Alriin (22. März 2009)

Da ich alle paar Jahre die DSA Nordlandtrilogie zocke bin ich fast gezwungen Emulatoren zu nutzen. Im Falle der NLT sind das die *DosBox* und das Programm *D-Fend*. Im Internet gibt es gute Anleitungen dazu. Geht recht einfach, würd ich meinen...


----------



## AchtBit (1. April 2009)

[ja] Dos Box, insbesondere alte Dungeon & Dragons Games habens mir angetan.

gibt auch sonst noch ein paar gute Dos Games


----------

